# New to the Ice walleye



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Due to my change in work I can actually start ice fishing for the first time in my life this year. I actually need to go out and buy abasolutely everything. I will be fishing for walleye at places like Mosquito Lake and maybe a couple times on Erie with a buddy of mine that knows what he is doing out there on the ice. If anyone could give me any pointers I would greatly appreciate it, things like what to purchase for walleye ice fishing and exactly how people are usually catching them in the middle of winter on ice. Anything would help guys, I fish all year but never had the ability until now to do it on the ice for walleye. Thanks in advance!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You need a spud bar and ice picks first. I also recommend never going alone. You should always have a rope and some other type of safety precautions like a whistle and throwable. I next suggest a good pair of boots and not hunting boots because those are not going to cut it. For beginners I suggest the Mickey boots. The next thing you need is an auger with sharp blades preferably a Nils but a strike master mora or laser will suffice. The 6 or 7" auger makes life a little easier when cutting by hand. You will need an ice scoop to get the ice chips out of the hole. For walleye medium action rods will do fine. A flasher is a must and if you like to stay warm a shanty and buddy heater will really have you loving ice fishing. I like my vexilar but apparently they are only for part time fisherman and if you want to win and be part of the cool crowd you will need a Marcum. I like to use jigging spoons and jigging rapalas the most for walleye but there are some other things that also work.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

For Mosquito, a medium light/light rod is all that's needed ( I like a light action ) and a healthy assortment of vibE's, jiggin raps and swedish pimples. I've also had good success with rippin raps when you want a lot of vibration and rattle. I personally like to tip my swedish pimples with a minnow or, when they get fussy, a minnow head. My best colors at skeeter are blue chrome, chartreuse, firetiger, gold, and orang/red gold patterns. For Erie, just up size. Big pimples, blade baits and jiggin raps. Tip it with a couple of emerald shiners and go to town. My Erie go-to colors are blue chrome and chrome/chartreuse/green but other colors like firetiger and UV colors produce too. I like a medium action rod for Erie. I use 4-6lb fireline crystal and will tie to a fluorocarbon leader for clear water conditions.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I would say that my striker hardwater suit was worth every nickel. Floatations, and amazing warmth. It will allow you to survive without the shanty if you get good gloves. Muck Arctic boots are at SAMs right now for under $100. Can't go wrong. Flasher before shanty too. Humminbird 35 is a solid unit on a budget, they all do the same thing so Chevy/ford/dodge.... Upgrade is the marcum lx7&9. IMHO there are more important places to put money than the lx series. Auger is a good place to invest. Nils is my favorite and worth it. Gas is going away thanks to the cordless drill revolution. I think the most valuable thing is this forum. Hook up with ogfers that are going. Safety in numbers. Either get an otter sled or build a smittyif your on a budget. I have thousands in gear and I've been smoked by an old timer on a five gallon bucket. Gear is great, but just get out there safely! Couple of rides with good guys and you will know what suits you best. The suit is to me one of my best purchases.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I am not really on much of a budget. Thank you all for your responses, like I said anything is a large help! I know I will end up purchasing a shanty and a heater most likely because from now on I would like to be fishing all year around. I fish Erie and Mosquito pretty much all year on my boat but never was able to fish them on the ice so I am really looking forward to the opportunity to learn something new. If anyone ever needs an extra person for safety reasons, please let me know. I love fishing more than anything else except my life, so I will always make safety #1. I feel the same way about taking my boat out for walleye on Erie 8-12 miles out, always have someone else with me.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

mosquito walleye said:


> I am not really on much of a budget. Thank you all for your responses, like I said anything is a large help! I know I will end up purchasing a shanty and a heater most likely because from now on I would like to be fishing all year around. I fish Erie and Mosquito pretty much all year on my boat but never was able to fish them on the ice so I am really looking forward to the opportunity to learn something new. If anyone ever needs an extra person for safety reasons, please let me know. I love fishing more than anything else except my life, so I will always make safety #1. I feel the same way about taking my boat out for walleye on Erie 8-12 miles out, always have someone else with me.


I'll be PMing you this winter, walleye. My buddy (OGF RStock) and me try to get out as much as we can so always up for a +1 and get on some fish!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

get ahold of REV PILOT on here and have him build you a couple ice rods they are top notch. Get two or three walleye rods and two or three pan fishing rods! Pflueger president makes a nice ice reel to pair up with all those rods! Go stock up on lures as well.....swedish pimples, jiggin raps, cleo's and more!!!!! If money isnt the biggest concern and want to go big from the start then go get a marcum lx9 so you have the best of both worlds in a camera or a flasher.....if you dont want to have the camera then go LX7! Dont go cheap on boots and ice clothing being warm is first thing! Flambeau makes a BA heated sock if you have cold feet!
Nils orange drill auger is the way to go.....8". Good on erie and inland lakes!

https://www.amazon.com/Flambeau-Mens-Heated-Socks-Kit/dp/B010351NJI

Goodluck!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm looking forward to ice fishing this year for the first time myself. Like you, I need everything too. I was told from a friend to go visit Mark's Live Bait and Tackle in Ravenna for everything I need. My friend was right! Mark has everything you need, even the Artic Armor suit I've wanted. I picked up a bunch of things I needed and I'm headed back this week for my otter shanty and auger. He is running a 10 percent off sale on ice fishing gear until the end of the month. That was a plus. Mark gave me a lot of ice fishing pointers as well. I hope this helps.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Every had good suggestions . I don't have the patience to type out a long report , but if you can ... Definitely get some sorta electronics .....ice fishing with vs without a graph or flasher is like night and day . If I forgot my flasher I'd turn around and head home . It's so much better with electronics . Doesn't even compare


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Carpn said:


> Every had good suggestions . I don't have the patience to type out a long report , but if you can ... Definitely get some sorta electronics .....ice fishing with vs without a graph or flasher is like night and day . If I forgot my flasher I'd turn around and head home . It's so much better with electronics . Doesn't even compare


I would do the same if I forgot my electronics. Just to know they fish are there and not biting that day is entertaining trying to provoke a hit.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have driven an hour realized I forgot my Vex and turned around to get it. It isn't even worth going without one unless you are pike fishing with just tip ups in Michigan.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. Can't wait to ice fish this year. But even more, can't wait for the spring ice out for them eyes as well. My boat will be out there the second the ice melts on both inland and Erie.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

just make sure you follow me out on the ice and you will be safe  don't worry ill get ya in shape with my otter sled you can drag on skeeter it weighs as much as you do . Dan make sure you get ahold of me this year we can get out and come Jan ill be out a lot if we get the ice !!!!


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Leadcorebean, I agree with you! it really doesn't take much to weigh as much as me. Ready for that ice now!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I love those Otter cabins but they will test your cardiovascular system that is for sure. It would be nice to have a horse to pull those tanks.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing beats having the room of the otter thats for sure ! just invite some young mules to drag them like me haha. i sure wish i could use my 6x6 inland


----------



## Mosquito (Nov 7, 2015)

I can't offer equipment suggestions, but what I can say is safety first. Look at YouTube for videos on what to do if you come upon questionable/unsafe ice, or worse, go through the ice. I'm sure I don't have to say that knowing this unique info "ahead of time" could literally save your life, your fishing buddy's, &/or someone else's. 
Also, as Scum Frog pointed out, do your research as to clothing. Base layers (not cotton!), merino wool socks & glove liners, and coveralls/biballs that offer some floatation properties, are all great investments. Cabela's has merino wool glove liners (just received mine) & backpacker websites/retailers have a plethora of info on cold weather gear that's worn in duration.
Enjoy & stay safe


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

leadcorebean said:


> just make sure you follow me out on the ice and you will be safe  don't worry ill get ya in shape with my otter sled you can drag on skeeter it weighs as much as you do . Dan make sure you get ahold of me this year we can get out and come Jan ill be out a lot if we get the ice !!!!


Bret, you still have my number? I got a new phone and lost all my contacts! Shoot me a text. Hopefully we can meet up and get after some fish this winter.


----------

